# Decisions.... decisions... decisions???



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok so I am at a crossroad and would like someone with experience and knowledge. 

Foreground

Earlier this month I asked "what to expect when getting your pup spayed". Well I had my pup spayed and I was right on board with what everyone had to share with me about giving my pup some time off and what to and not to do. So here is my dilemma.....

On Jan. 11 I had my pup spayed. She was out of it for only a day and it was a real chore to keep her from being to active. I actually had to clean and glue her incision 3x because she just wanted to get out and play and run. Well her incision has healed up and she is showing no signs of aches or pain. I have some rock walls in my back yard which are 3 feet and above. When I let her out of the kennel she runs and jumps up them and then turns around and flies off of them. This is several times as if she is trying to get me to run and play with her. So yesterday I was in the garage and she came up to me with a bumper in her mouth as if to say lets go!! So I thought that I would take her over to the field by my house and let her do a few retrieves. I figured that I would see her slow after one or two. Well not so I threw two as far as I could and she bolted after them. After she came back I palpated her belly to see if she would show any signs of discomfort. No signs were found and she grabbed the bumper again and would heal to my side and wait for me to take it and do it again. 
I have built a launcher that has the retrieve-r-trainer dummy launcher (2 of them) attached to it and are remote controlled. I set it up and shot two retrieves for her. Still no sign of slowing!
I ended up shooting two more (about 70 yard retrieves) and even though she wanted to keep going I put it away. Later that evening she wanted to retrieve more in the yard. I was astounded at this because she has not been that gun-ho about multiple retrieves. I only did a few short ones with "over drills" and called it a night. I watched her and her gait was normal and her belly had no tenderness. :mrgreen: 
This morning she showed no signs of being sore and did the same thing off of the rock walls.

OK now on to the question at hand. Wasatch Retriever Club is doing their picnic this Saturday (29th) and I am asking you if your dig showed these signs would you not run her or would you say go for it? Decisions.... decisions.... decisions???
Thanks for your invaluable input as every bit of it is appreciated!


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

For me with my dogs. I let them tell me.
Sounds like she is telling you that she is ready.


----------



## bwood (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't know enough about the retriever stuff but isn't the picnic just a fun test/trial? Couldn't you go and play and at the first sign of discomfort pull her for the day? Sounds to me like you already had her do quite a bit without issue.


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Bwood, you have a valid point. It is just for fun and if I feel that she is not up to it than I can just pull her and call it good. I think she should be fine. I will see how she reacts tomorrow and then give her all of Friday off and see where we are at on Saturday.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

that is a question that is best answered by a vet


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Sprig Kennels said:


> that is a question that is best answered by a vet


Well I think you are right on the statement but I ended up caving in to her and her desires. we ran the WHRC Picnic yesterday and she did better than I could have asked for. After three retrieves her turn was over. When I took her to put her in the crate she put all fours down and was telling "heck no I aint going in there! There are more birds to get and I don't want to stop! She made me a proud papa sort of speaking :mrgreen:


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

thats because those yellow dogs dont want to quit retrieving.  8) :mrgreen: nice looking dog.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

now you need to take her to the WRRC in a couple weeks


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

I may have to do the second picnic at wrrc. I have to adjust my schedule with family to be able to go and try. You are right about them yellers they are go getters!


----------

